# The Clock example solve game!!



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 11, 2019)

I've been doing a lot of clock and clock fmc lately, I average 4.8-5.2 on clock and 10.5 on clock fmc so here we go:
I'll start!
Scramble: UR4- DR5+ DL6+ UL3+ U1- R1+ D1+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R5- D3+ L4- ALL1- UR DL
y2
UR2- UL6+ U2- //1st cross (3/3)
y2 DL4+ DR5+ U5- //2nd cross (3/6)
dr6+ ur1- ul1- dl3+ ALL3+// corners (5/11)
Note: the lower case dr, dl, ul, and ur means that all the pins are up exept for that pin.
this is an fmc solution, so not what I would do in a speedsolve because of the bad fingertricks

Next: UR1- DR4- DL6+ UL3- U0+ R2- D2+ L5- ALL3- y2 U3- R4+ D4+ L4- ALL4+ DR


----------



## Krerey (Jul 11, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Next: UR1- DR4- DL6+ UL3- U0+ R2- D2+ L5- ALL3- y2 U3- R4+ D4+ L4- ALL4+ DR


I'm going to do a speedsolve solution here:

DR4- UL4+ U1- dl4- // First cross
x2
DR4+ UL5- UR1+ R3- // Second Cross
dl1- ul3- ur5- dr3+ ALL5- // Corners + Finish

Next: UR4- DR4- DL1- UL0+ U0+ R1- D0+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R3+ D3- L6+ ALL5-


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 11, 2019)

Kerry_Creech said:


> Next: UR4- DR4- DL1- UL0+ U0+ R1- D0+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R3+ D3- L6+ ALL5-


Ok here is a pretty epic speedsolve solution that I may not go for often due to its riskiness:

z x2
ul3+ (but turn the dial with the pin down) UR4+ DL3- UR4- U3- dr1- //1st cross plus part of the second (helps with finger tricks)
x2
UR4- UL6+ U4+ // Second cross
dr1+ ur1+ ul4- ALL6+ //corners


Next: UR2- DR3- DL6+ UL4- U4- R2+ D3+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R6+ D4+ L0+ ALL4- DR DL


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 11, 2019)

Rumor has it that the next wca event will be clock with feet so y'all keep practicing


----------



## superphluous (Jul 11, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Next: UR2- DR3- DL6+ UL4- U4- R2+ D3+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R6+ D4+ L0+ ALL4- DR DL



Speedsolve solution

z'
UR6+ R2+2+ (first number is dial with pin up, second is dial with pin down) L1+ ur0+6+ ALL2- // first cross + most of the back
x2
U3+ D1+ // second cross
dr2- dl3- ur4- ul6+ ALL1+ // corners

Next: UR0+ DR4+ DL3- UL0+ U4+ R3- D4- L3- ALL4- y2 U5- R3- D2- L4- ALL1- UR DR DL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Rumor has it that the next wca event will be clock with feet so y'all keep practicing


i solve clock with feet.
(i don't take my feet off to solve)

ba dum tss

*applauses*


----------



## EJCubed (Jan 24, 2020)

y2
DR1- DL4+ UL2+ U6+ ALL2- // First Cross
x2 DR4+ DL1+ UL2+ // Second Cross
ul4+ ur1- dr1+ dl3- ALL5+ // Corners

Next: UR2- DR3- UL2+ U3+ D2- L5+ ALL2- y2 UL6+ U1- R4- UR DL


----------



## kadabrium (Jan 25, 2020)

UR4+ UL3+ L3+ All1+
y2 DL3+ UR5+ UL6+ L4- All1+
dr2+dl6+ ur5+ ul3- All2+


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 16, 2021)

EJCubed said:


> Next: UR2- DR3- UL2+ U3+ D2- L5+ ALL2- y2 UL6+ U1- R4- UR DL


UR4+ UL4+ L3+ ALL1+ // Cross
y2 UR1- DR6+ DL3- L4- ALL1+ // Other Cross
ur1- dr4- ul3+ ALL2+ // Corners

Next: UR3+ DR2+ DL3+ UL4- U4+ R5- D2- L5- ALL1- y2 U2+ R4+ D6+ L4+ ALL3- UR DL UL


----------



## AndrewT99 (May 27, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: UR3+ DR2+ DL3+ UL4- U4+ R5- D2- L5- ALL1- y2 U2+ R4+ D6+ L4+ ALL3- UR DL UL


Method: No-Flip, video for more info:





Notation: I'll indicate moves on the pins that are down in brackets like this: UR2-(4+)

Solution:

0 10 6 4 (5) or 0 2- 6+ 4+ (5+) // Memo (depends which you prefer)

y2 DL3-(5+) UL3- L0(0) ur0(2-) dr3-(6+) dl4- ul4-(4+) ALL2- // Solved

Technically, the L0(0) move doesn't even need to be there, but I put it there to show where the memorization sequence fits into the solution.

Next: UR5+ DR3- DL2+ UL2- U6+ R5- D4- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R2- D2- L1+ ALL1- DL


----------

